# Instrument Gauge Cluster Differences?



## imloggedin (Aug 24, 2010)

Is there any difference between the instrument gauge clusters between 04-06... automatic/manual... and does it carry the mileage with the cluster? I need to replace the lense but i might as well buy a whole cluster off ebay if theres a different color i want 

Thanks


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

There is a difference in manual and auto. I believe there is a programming difference in the 04, and the tach red line is lower. The odometer reading is in the cluster. Some say that if you change it, it will set a security code in the computer alerting that it has been replaced. Many people have replaced them with no problems.

Larry


----------



## imloggedin (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

The mileage will need to be put into the new cluster.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The 04 cluster is different from the 05/06 cluster.(Font and redline RPM). Not sure about programming or plugs(would assume its the same).

A4 and M6 are different. A4 shows the gears the trans in in and the M6 doesnt. I would assume they are interchargeable but you will have the annoyance of seeing PRND123 or so on it perminently.

The miles are saved in the cluster. If you get a replacement have it installed by a shop so they can record the miles on the old cluster and the new cluster at the same time or you could be in for some headaches down the road. Also, you might throw a tamper code somewhere but it won't show up on the DIC or anything but I'm sure a GM dealer can see it.

This is all from first hand experience because my RPM needle broke and I swapped clusters before I realized I needed to just replace the needle assembly to do it properly.


----------

